# Raiola compra la villa di Al Capone, a Miami. Foto.



## admin (16 Agosto 2016)

Mino Raiola, dopo la montagna di soldi incassati grazie ai trasferimenti estivi (in particolare grazie al passaggio di Pogba allo United) ha deciso di regalarsi la mega villa che fu di Al Capone, a Miami.

Ecco la foto dell'abitazione che ha 8 camere, 6 bagni ed un giardino da 3.000 mq.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Agosto 2016)

Si addice al personaggio...mafiosi attirano mafiosi. Chissà che non ci sia la depandance anche per Galliani


----------



## sballotello (16 Agosto 2016)

niang farebbe i tuffi continuamente dal terrazzo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Agosto 2016)

Quanto vorrei essere invitato a uno dei suoi party


----------



## prebozzio (16 Agosto 2016)

Tipica pacchianata da parvenu


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2016)

Mafia per mafia...


----------



## Eziomare (16 Agosto 2016)

Che schifo


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola, dopo la montagna di soldi incassati grazie ai trasferimenti estivi (in particolare grazie al passaggio di Pogba allo United) ha deciso di regalarsi la mega villa che fu di Al Capone, a Miami.
> 
> Ecco la foto dell'abitazione che ha 8 camere, 6 bagni ed un giardino da 3.000 mq.



La cosa divertente è che oltre alla villa, condivide una leggera somiglianza e il cognome della madre di al capone. Teresa Raiola.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> La cosa divertente è che oltre alla villa, condivide una leggera somiglianza e *il cognome della madre di al capone. Teresa Raiola.*


 Tra l'altro la mamma di Capone era di Angri, in provincia di Salerno, mentre Mino nasce a Nocera Inferiore, sempre in provincia di Salerno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro la mamma di Capone era di Angri, in provincia di Salerno, mentre Mino nasce a Nocera Inferiore, sempre in provincia di Salerno.



tan tan tan taaaaaan


----------



## Serginho (18 Agosto 2016)

E' la sua reincarnazione


----------



## bmb (18 Agosto 2016)

Megabomber.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Agosto 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> La cosa divertente è che oltre alla villa, condivide una leggera somiglianza e il cognome della madre di al capone. Teresa Raiola.



Ha ricomprato la casa dello Zio

In ogni caso lo stile è quello...non a caso si accompagna bene con certi personaggi..


----------

